# What Happens at the First Consultation?



## Viatrix (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi!

I have my first consultation for egg-sharing IVF at CRM London on Monday morning.

Very excited, very nervous.  Would anyone mind sharing what happened at their first consultation, so that I can mentally prepare?  I've been asked to bring my passport, but that is all.


----------



## kimbles87 (Aug 15, 2013)

how did your first appointment go? how did you find CRM


----------

